# 2012 IBO World Predictions ???



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Where ever it is I will be there. IBO does a good job putting on a challenging course.


----------



## AFC-Hazelwood (Apr 19, 2009)

Back to Snowshoe, WV????


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Back to Snowshoe, WV????


Lets hope so !!!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Snowshoe!!


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

i heard it may go into Vermont, maybe canada


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't see it going to canada.


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

Anderson??:wink:


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Right here in good ole columbus, ohio!!! Haha


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

would love to see it in Michigan


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anywhere within 3 hours of me would be nice :wink:


----------



## josechno (Sep 20, 2007)

It won't be at snowshoe I wish it was but I don't think the ownership at snowshoe wants it or wants to much $$$$ for it


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Wes_C7 said:


> Anywhere within 3 hours of me would be nice :wink:


ditto


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it won't be in Snowshoe. I don't think they want us very bad. My first guess would be at the Holiday Valley again. After that I would guess in the NW part of Virginia.


----------



## 6rob4 (May 3, 2010)

im guessing a ski resort in pa. some where


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Back to Snowshoe, WV????


yes


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

AFC-Hazelwood said:


> Back to Snowshoe, WV????


yes, again


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

I heard Snowshoe broke off talks and now they are talking to someone in Virginia.


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

i heard roanoke va. dont know how true it is


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

PAFD ARCHER said:


> i heard roanoke va. dont know how true it is


That would be AWESOME!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Albany, NY


----------



## vtdiamond (Jan 21, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Albany, NY


Where would it be held in Albany?


----------



## PSE Ashley (Apr 7, 2011)

morgantown, wv


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Moose Jaw


----------



## Va3dshooter (Oct 17, 2002)

I heard Massanuten Ski resort in Harrisonburg Va. area .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Yankton, S.D.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Shelbyville Illinois
Great Place and has hosted it before and the area could use the money that this event would bring to the area!!!!


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

Nicest place ever shot was the Fryburg Sportsmans Club between Erie and Pittsburgh,Pa. I have been all over shooting and there isn't any place as nice as this place. Just attented the big Camo cares event and the Pa State ASA Championships there. They have hundreds of beautiful acres with no mountains to climb.Camping,picnic Pavillions,Ball fields. Believe me, this would be the best place ever. There is parking for hundreds of cars .Somebody really should check this place out.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

eriesigtau said:


> Nicest place ever shot was the Fryburg Sportsmans Club between Erie and Pittsburgh,Pa. I have been all over shooting and there isn't any place as nice as this place. Just attented the big Camo cares event and the Pa State ASA Championships there. They have hundreds of beautiful acres with no mountains to climb.Camping,picnic Pavillions,Ball fields. Believe me, this would be the best place ever. There is parking for hundreds of cars .Somebody really should check this place out.


We do have it all. We have 400 acres ourselves with access to about another 400acres. No mountains to climb and its never muddy around there. We have our own campground,clubhouse and basically everything you need for a big one.
What we don't have is help. We have 2800 members in the Fryburg Sportsmans Club and we have about 25 guys that kick together and run the 6 local shoots we have each month during the summer months. Just had the Pa. State ASA Championships and help was real hard to find in the middle of July.Unless the IBO came in with there own crews or hired someone, I can't see it happening. It is a beautiful place with easy walking for everyone. A huge wagon wheel could be made with all the courses ending at the clubhouse. I have studied it and could be very nice. I am getting to old to take this on.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I don't know where they're going to have it but I do know a great location to hold it if the IBO wanted to contact them....Perfect North Ski Slopes in Lawerceburg Indiana. The area has everything the IBO looks for in a host city. Also it's very easy to access from I-275 which circles around Cincinnati. It's within 30 minutes of the Cincinnati Airport, It's about an 1.5 hours from Indianapolis and roughly the same from Louisville. In my eyes it would be a great CENTRAL location for the IBO to use....Now all we need is to find a host club in this area that would be willing to start talking with both the ski resort and the IBO and bring these two together.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think they should put it at Winterplace in Ghent, WV! That way it would be 20 minutes from my house!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I have heard of a couple places (1) bryce ski resort in va and (2) massanutten ski resort in va that is the rumor around here.That would be nice either one would only be around 1hr for me,but that is only rumors you know how they get started


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Central Park, NY


----------



## BlueUltra2 (Jun 18, 2002)

Next year will be my first year of shooting the National Triple Crown and I hope that they keep the Worlds centrally located with the Triple Crown.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Has anyone looked at Seven Springs in SW PA- I know they host other shooting (skeet/sporting clays) events.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I have heard it again this weekend that they are really talking to Bryce Ski Resort in va


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

I hope the powers that be look at the camping availability in that part of Va. there isn't much unless the resort has something planned.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

is Ken taking bids?


----------



## KatinMD (May 20, 2011)

Well if it is in VA that would be great. I hope to actually qualify next year. This chickie does not camp anymore. I will sleep in a comfy bed, hot shower, and a/c.


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

KatinMD said:


> Well if it is in VA that would be great. I hope to actually qualify next year. This chickie does not camp anymore. I will sleep in a comfy bed, hot shower, and a/c.


Sounds like my camper!!


----------



## KatinMD (May 20, 2011)

Hittingguru said:


> Sounds like my camper!!


Well..I don't have a camper. Just cough up cash for a hotel. My horse trailer has a gooseneck front and air mattresses can go in there BUT no a/c or shower. I admit I am a bit of a princess..sorry..just been there done that with tents and really don't want to again.


----------



## RCB (Apr 6, 2007)

I have heard 7 Springs in Pa


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

heh said:


> I'm pretty sure it won't be in Snowshoe. I don't think they want us very bad. My first guess would be at the Holiday Valley again. After that I would guess in the NW part of Virginia.


 Sounds good to me. Didn't IBO have worlds @ Snowshoe for 5-6 years? Lets keep it in NY for 1 more!!!!


----------



## Boneshooter (Aug 2, 2010)

Bryce resort in Va!


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Is there a reason people are always bringing up ski resorts for the Worlds? Is it because they have everything centrally located? Just curious.


----------



## NYS REP (Dec 21, 2003)

Rayhunts,
Several reasons ski resorts are so favorable one is because they have the ability to move large amounts of people easily(ski lifts, buses). As you stated, for the most part everything is centrally located. They are accustomed to hosting large venues and have the employees necessary to accomplish all the work prior to and during the event. Some resorts work better than others might. The President and Tournament Director along with his staff try to explore all sceniro's before making a recommendation to the Board. It is a very lengthly process and much time is spent making that decision. Hope this explains it some.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

arrowblaster said:


> Sounds good to me. Didn't IBO have worlds @ Snowshoe for 5-6 years? Lets keep it in NY for 1 more!!!!


Not just no, but HELLo no, lol


----------



## RAYHUNTS (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply NYS REP. I was just curious. But it makes perfect sense. Wish I was going this year. I quailfied but family is first. Next year though!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I bet holding it in Central Park in New York would be fun.


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

I really enjoyed having worlds at holiday valley. Great place, friendly people. The Ibo did a awesome job with this location, but it is time to try somewhere else. I'm sure wherever they pick will be as good, if not better. I know with this being the last year at this venue, I'm going to try and slowdown and take it all in. Looking forward to next week!


----------



## PAFD ARCHER (Jan 31, 2008)

Hittingguru said:


> Has anyone looked at Seven Springs in SW PA- I know they host other shooting (skeet/sporting clays) events.


i heard the same over the weekend that it may be going to this location or to one of the places in va. i heard the 7 springs may be the one though


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Not know nor heard anything, but I'd be willing to bet a diet coke that the ibo world will stay north of the mason-dixon line. So I predict the location in Pa over Va. Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm in Richmond, VA. I know the heart of the IBO is north and northwest of here. 

Holiday Valley is gorgeous but it is in a bit of the northeast quandrant of the IBO's base. The Erie shoot is just a stones throw away from Holiday Valley. If it was me I'd geolocate the addresses of all IBO members and look at them on a map in a GIS application. I'd research bow hunter numbers and their locations relative to the IBO's base area which obviously isn't the South or south east. Using a combination of current membership and potential membership I'd go after locations that offer the most opportunity for current member participation as well potential growth that has the necessary "facilities". I'd look at the current Triple Crown sites as well. The entirety of the IBO circuit has to be evaluated and not just the location of the World championship. Once all the members and potential members are "located" a simple analysis would quickly show how many folks are within "X" number of miles and/or "Y" number of hours of a given location.

I've been thinking for a while that a good size place like a state fairgrounds would work well. They should have all the necessary facilities to handle an outdoor or indoor crowd and I would think they would have good access to other facilities. For example: Virginia's fair grounds is right close to King's Dominion theme park. 

I don't know what is in IBO country but there are rural race tracks in the south that have parking and camping as well as real estate to roam.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

I tell you what most of you guys on at must be from w.v. or Virgina cause I don't see the hopes of staying any where but close to you guys, Lol


----------



## RichardOleshJr (Jun 25, 2007)

I was able to go to Ellicottville NY the last two years. It's a bit pricey, but a nice place to stay, and has great terrain to shoot. Unfortunately I will not be able to make it there this year. I hope they will move it somewhere in P.A. if it don't stay there for 2012.


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

Anywhere but ny again! I've qualified every year for the past 4 years and havent been able to go because of how freaking expensive evrything is up in yankee land! I'd love to see either spots in va cause they're about an hour away from my house!


----------



## mcfd-1229 (Aug 14, 2010)

michigan would be nice


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

i went to snowshoe in aug and watch the gncc race and some of the staff said they would be glad for the ibo to come back to snowshoe.


----------



## Deer Slayer I (Feb 21, 2010)

ANY where but snowshoe it sucked if you want to be trapped on a mountian thats the place


----------



## jesselou (Oct 22, 2005)

sounds good to me i live 30 min from lawercburg,


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

Deer Slayer I said:


> ANY where but snowshoe it sucked if you want to be trapped on a mountian thats the place


Snowshoe had the best IBO World ever !!! Where else could you park your car when you got there and not move it until you left ??? It's a great place to shoot !!!


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I 2nd that HadsDad i could park my vehicle on tuesday and not move it to sunday to go home ,great place for wife to go shopping during the day while im shooting ,kids got great place to play all around great place to go .


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Word up here from many of the local merchants that it definately WON'T be here in Ellicottville next year. So I guess we will just have to speculate until next month or so. Most guys I talked to at the defense course and Double J were pretty confident that many of the IBO shoots will be moved next year. Makes it tough to budget in advance and plan vacation days.


----------



## bowtech37 (Feb 2, 2010)

According to the 2011 world championship program the location of the 2012 world champs is T.B.A at the presentations so it sounds like we will find out on saturday afternoon.


----------



## loveshootn (Dec 25, 2003)

Just wondering why everyone wants it at a ski resort even the IBO. Tell me any of the 6 triple crowns that are held at one. I know the ASA Classic is pretty flat also where it is this year. Maybe if they broaden their view they could come up with something that makes everyone happy. JMO


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

The word is that 2012 worlds will be south east of Pittsburgh, something springs. Looking at the map I found Seven Springs which a ski area.


----------



## sapbull (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep rumor here at Holiday Valley is that it's at Seven Springs, Somerset PA.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yep Seven Springs next year...


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

we will know the answer when ken announces it... its all rumors until ken make it offical


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

3rd leg of the triple crown in columbus ohio...and worlds in seven springs


----------



## Pat_from_PA (Dec 18, 2002)

Sweet if it's 7 springs i may just have to shoot ibo again! Only 45 min from where i grew up! Wooo hoooo....my stomping grounds!


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

cutter10x said:


> 3rd leg of the triple crown in columbus ohio...and worlds in seven springs


Where did you get columbus, oh, 

also where exactly in columbus, thanks.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

allxs said:


> Where did you get columbus, oh,
> 
> also where exactly in columbus, thanks.


The Cardinal Center near Colombus ,OH for the 3rd leg NTC


----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Any more updates?


----------



## bmeese21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Everyone was saying 7 springs in PA this weekend.


----------



## jesselou (Oct 22, 2005)

here in indiana would be grate


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay we know where. But when?


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

august


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

elkhunter60 said:


> The word is that 2012 worlds will be south east of Pittsburgh, something springs. Looking at the map I found Seven Springs which a ski area.


The IBO range captain told me its in Pittsburgh next year Im guessing its a done deal. 3 hours for me I'll probably go


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Was there an announcement made at New York from Ken Watkins?


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, Ken said it is going to be at 7 Springs in Pa next year. The president of the resort was even there to make the annoucement.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

I heard seven springs for sure next year!


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

What is seven springs like? Is it similar to snowshoe? Can we park the car and leave it? Walk to the practice range from the room? Other things to do? Thats what was so great about snowshoe. Plus it was just plain nice up on that mountain.


----------



## drluka (Sep 30, 2010)

Does Anyone know the date?


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

drluka said:


> Does Anyone know the date?


+1,need to start planning


----------

